# Restarting Old Train



## nbursch (Jun 1, 2012)

I put together an HO train layout as a kid (probably around 12) on a big sheet of plywood. I raised it up to the rafters in the garage when I moved on from it. Now 16 years later I have brought it down and tried to get it to work.

My Transformer does work (I tested by attaching it to a random separate track and putting a train on it - the train moved). But when I connect the transformer to my layout track no power goes to the train. I had a cab selector that the transformer used to go to, and then wires went to several areas on the track, but I dont remember how that worked, so I disconnected the transformer and directly held wires from the transformer onto the track. The engine, on that same track, did not move.

I do not see any obvious corrosion, breaks in the track, or objects that could be shorting the track.

It has been so long since I put the track together. Is there an obvious thing I should check as to why the engine is not moving on the main track? What next steps should I take? Could anyone point me to a general wireing guide as well? 

I will try to post pictures later today.

Thank you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Given the age of your layout, you likely have a conventional DC HO setup ... the transformer kicks out simple DC power (controlled by the throttle), and each rail serves as either a + or - terminal, much like a simple battery.

When you wired up the transformer to a short test track (with open, unconnected ends), you've shown that power will go from the + rail into one set of loco wheels, through the loco motor, out the other set of wheels, to the - rail, and then back to the transformer.

To do this, the loco wheels (left vs. right) need to be isoloated electrically. If your loco moved, that's a good sign.

However, there should be nothing other "jumping" between (across) the + and - rails, other than the loco itself. (Let's ignore switches, turnouts for now.) It may be that some piece of stray metal is cross-connecting the rails of your track somewhere around the loop. Check carefully.

You can narrow down the hunt, if needed, by removing sections or clusters of track from the equation, and see if the remaining sections work OK.

Also check the track-to-track rail joiners .. they should be clean and snug.

After 16 years, you'll certainly need to give the rails and the loco wheels a good cleaning. Use GooGone and a ScotchBrite pad to de-crud, then wipe things down with some isopropyl alcohol via a clean, soft rag.

Hope that helps,

TJ


----------



## nbursch (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you!

Found a few problems with the under-table wiring - possibly causing shorts, but that didnt solve the problems. Cleaned tracks like you said, and started to work, but very spoty and poor. A 600 grit sandpaper over the tracks took care of the rest, and it works great again.

Thank you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I seriously recommend against sandpaper on the tracks! Use ScotchBrite or similar and some alcohol. Sandpaper takes off the plating and also leaves tiny grooves for dirt to accumulate even faster.


----------

